# Konqueror 4.7.2 and HTML5 Video issue



## alie (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

I can't play any HTML5 video in Konqueror 4.7.2. with Minimal KDE installation. Do i need to install extra plugin ?


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 4, 2011)

Many sites use browser detection to determine if they should sent a HTML5 video. Try switching the user agent of Konqueror.


----------



## alie (Nov 5, 2011)

I've tried this and no success :-(


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 5, 2011)

If you haven't, set the Configuration Option of  multimedia/phonon-gstreamer to 
	
	



```
PLUGINS=on
```
 (default is off), when installing the port. Alternatively try multimedia/phonon-vlc.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 5, 2011)

Plugins have nothing to do with HTML5 video. It's not a plugin. Konqueror uses the webkit rendering engine so it should work but it depends on the file format. Is the video in ogg or H.264 or what?


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 5, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Plugins have nothing to do with HTML5 video. It's not a plugin. Konqueror uses the webkit rendering engine ...



Have I misunderstood something? No sarcasm intended.

Konqueror uses the multimedia API Phonon for playing HTML5 video. Format support depends on backend of Phonon.

multimedia/phonon-gstreamer

```
[B]Required To Run[/B]: ... [port]multimedia/gstreamer-plugins[/port] ...
```

multimedia/gstreamer-plugins

```
[B]Slave ports[/B]
...
[del][port]audio/gstreamer-plugins-ogg[/port][/del]
...
[del][port]audio/gstreamer-plugins-theora[/port][/del]
[port]multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-theora[/port]
...
[del][FILE]audio/gstreamer-plugins-x264[/FILE][/del]
[port]multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-x264[/port]
...
etc
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 5, 2011)

The HTML5 video element is native and built in to the browser's rendering engine. One advantage is no plug in needs to be installed. For example, I have no plugins installed in Firefox, Chrome or Opera yet can play videos formatted in H.264 or Ogg or WebM as long as they are inside a video element. Konqueror uses the same rendering engine as Chrome and Safari but it's possible Konqueror is not using an updated engine yet. I have not checked but I would be surprised.


----------



## alie (Nov 6, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Plugins have nothing to do with HTML5 video. It's not a plugin. Konqueror uses the webkit rendering engine so it should work but it depends on the file format. Is the video in ogg or H.264 or what?



The video is H.264 and WebM from Youtube but it works if i switched to khtml and have to compiled multimedia/phonon-gstreamer with:

```
PLUGINS=on
```

for Webkit, the players shows but it wont play the video


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, I'm having my home remodeled and I'm stuck in a hotel for a few weeks so I have no way to look into it. All of that should work, especially webkit but what do you mean by "webkit"? I don't know if Konqueror just hasn't updated their engine or not. If not, then it would need a plugin to make it work but up-to-date browsers don't.


----------



## alie (Nov 6, 2011)

I mean, I've switched rendering engine from khtml to webkit in konqueror settings. Means konqueror will use webkit instead of khtml.


----------

